# Die vielgerühmten Roeckl-Handschuhe... Miese Qualität!



## frisco (7. April 2006)

Hallo!

Nachdem man immer positives über die Handschuhe von Roeckl hört habe ich für meine Freundin und mich jeweils ein paar gekauft. Für Sie die Kurzfinger-Handschuhe "Lady solar" und für mich die Langfinger-Handschuhe "MTB Gel Langfinger".

Einer der Handschuhe meiner Freundin kam bereits mit einer gerissenen Naht an. Ok, kann passieren.

Heute habe ich dann aber meine zum ersten mal angehabt und es war absolut enttäuschend. Die Dinger sind so dünn, daß ich beim Schalten mit meinen Grip-Shiftern immer am Griff rumrutschte, soll heißen: Der Handschuh "klebt" zwar am Griff, verformt sich dabei aber so sehr, daß man absolut kein Gefühl mehr fürs Schalten hat. Zu allem Überfluß sehe ich nun daß an beiden Handschuhen (links und rechts) an der Daumeninnenseite dieser Frottee-Einsatz bereits Fäden zieht.

Bin ja normalerweise kein Verfechter von Tchibo und Co. - eher im Gegenteil - aber eins muß ich sagen meine 3,95-Euro-Tchibo-Handschuhe haben fünf Jahre lang gehalten ohne gerissene Nähte und ziehende Fäden.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Robse (7. April 2006)

Habe mir im letzten Jahr den Solar gekauft. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hat sich auch eine Naht aufgelöst. Der Bikeshop, wo ich sie gekauft habe, hat mir sofort anstandslos neue bestellt und umgetauscht.
Die neuen halten seitdem anstandslos.

Gruß Robse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (7. April 2006)

die winterhandschuhe meines kumpels sahen auch nach ein paar fahrten aus als ob er sie schon jahre hätte. ich persönlich hole mir sicher keine handschuhe von dennen.


----------



## Riding Cat (7. April 2006)

Meine sind absolut Top!!!!!

Sowohl meine langen Sommerhandschuhe, als auch meine Winterhandschuhe haben die letzten 8000km anstandlos gehalten! 

Roeckl ist sehr kulant, selbst wenn es um kleinste Fehler im Nahtbereich sind!! Tausch sie beim Händler um!!!


----------



## drivingghost (7. April 2006)

Ich habe mir einmal Roeckl geholt. Wind- und wasserdichte Winterhandschuhe fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 40 Euro. Weder wind- noch wasserdicht sind sie, nicht einmal ansatzweise. Von der Haltbarkeit jedoch ok. 
Waren meine ersten und auch letzten Handschuhe von Roeckl. Mit Northwave, Pearli, Gore sowie Aldi&Co bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Letztes Jahr gab es bei Aldi Handschuhe die optisch absolut Baugleich mit meinen Gore Windstopern sind. Nur ohne die Windstoppermembran und im Stoff etwas fester, somit weniger GefÃ¼hl. Aldi 6â¬, Gore 42â¬. Ziemlicher Mehrpreis fÃ¼r das bisschen mehr an Funktion.


----------



## Freifahrer (7. April 2006)

Ich habe zum Einen von Roeckl Sommerhandschuhe mit Frottee-Einsatz am Daumen - auch nach 2 Jahren KEINERLEI Verschleißanzeichen am ganzen Handschuh. Für diesen Winter gabs zum Anderen Roecklhandschuhe mit Windstopper. Zu denen kann ich zur Dauerhaltbarkeit noch nicht viel sagen, da sie ja erst einen Winter ranmussten aber sie sind noch bei -12°C warm genug und außerdem Wasserabweisend. Nach 2 Std. Regenfahrt noch schön trocken


----------



## Schwarzwild (7. April 2006)

Ich habe mir für den Winter Roeckls geholt (mit Carbon-Knöchelschutz): nach 1 1/2 Ausfahrten mehr oder weniger Müll, mußten die alten Aldis vom Vorjahr herhalten. Ähnliches ist mir mit teuren Skihandschuhen von Roeckl (waren ständig nass) passiert. 
Die klassischen Roeckl Lederhandschuhe mögen etwas sein für die bessergestellte Dame im Salon, die Sporthandschuhe scheinen aber nur Zukaufprodukte aus Fernost zu sein.


----------



## trekkinger (7. April 2006)

Ich habe Winterhandschuhe von Roeckl und bin zufrieden. Sind nur leider nicht wasserdicht, aber das wurde auch nicht versprochen.

Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit (auch Stürze) sind gut.


Die von Aldi sollen gut sein? 
Müsste ich mir mal anschauen. Haben die Kurzfingerhandschuhe von denen auch eine Ausziehhilfe?


----------



## Dr.Pepper (8. April 2006)

Hatte mir letzten Sommer die Air Control gegönnt. Nach 2 Wochen waren die Nähte am Daumen auf, und der Frottee hat Fäden gezogen  

Bin dann zum Händler, der hat die dann bei Roeckl eingeschickt.

Nach 5 Wochen kam dann die Nachricht, das sie keinen Ersatz mehr hätten. Hab mir dann mein Geld wiedergeben lassen.

Überleg mir aber trotzdem, die Handschuhe dieses Jahr wieder zu kaufen, denn für warmes Wetter sind die echt Top.

Gruß Pepper


----------



## Bond007 (9. April 2006)

Hatte mir im vergangnen Jahr zum MTB-Start auch solche *Gel-Roeckl*
geholt und schon sehr viele Fahrten bei allen möglichen Wetterverhältnissen
(außer Dauerregen und im Winter!) damit vollzogen - bin mit meinen mehr als
zufrieden, da "schneidet" beim Fahren nix ein und habe ein super Gefühl beim
Bremsen & Schalten!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. April 2006)

bei mir tun es seit nem jahr aldi 3 euro handschuhe. ich hab den dingern 4 wochen gegeben - die halten immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (10. April 2006)

Gel-Roeckl ... hatte früher immer, war super zufrieden. In den letzten Jahren mußte man die Teile dann plötzlich nach max. einem Monat Einsatz reklamieren oder selber wieder zusammennähen ...
Ich hab das ein Jahr lang mitgemacht, 5 paar neue Handschuhe auf Garantietausch bekommen und ein paar mal selber geflickt ... dann hatte ich die Nase voll. Der Händler damals meinte, das ich nicht der einzigste wäre, der regelmäßig zum Tauschen vorbeikommt.
Seit nunmehr 2,5 Jahren habe ich auf Shiba uns Spcialized gewchselt ... bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## stefan_ue (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich benutze ein Paar Winterhandschuhe von Roeckl und bin bisher (nach einem Winter) noch immer sehr zufrieden mit den Handschuhe. Keine Aufgerissenen Nähte oder ähnliches. Nur ab etwa 5°C aufwärts wird es in den Handschuhe schnell zu warm und feucht... Deshalb werde ich mich jetzt nach einem Paar Sommerhandschuhe für das Rad umsehen.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sideshowbob (11. April 2006)

habe keider ähnliche erfahrungen mit roeckl gel handschuhen. die erste naht ging nach 3 wochen auf. konnte ichnoch flicken ... so gings im monatsrythmus weiter und nach einem halben jahr war nix mehr zu retten!

dachte dann eine chance bekommt roeckl noch ... aber die sehen jetzt nach wiederum einem halben jahr auch schon wieder übel aus an den nähten!  

suche gerade nach alternativen für diese saison!


----------



## Balkon Klaus (11. April 2006)

kann mich nicht beklagen. ich hab meine - modell weis ich jetzt nicht - irgendwas mit clarino grip; kurzfinger, 2003 gekauft. nahezu 10000km bin ich bisher damit gefahren und die dinger sind immernoch einwandfrei. 40eur für ein paar handschuhe sind zwar viel geld aber passform, funktion und haltbarkeit sind top . schade das die qualität nach den berichten hier zu urteilen, zwischenzeitlich den bach runter gegangen ist.


----------



## ride4fun (11. April 2006)

Meine Winter-Roeckls (mit Carbon-Einsatz) haben ebenfalls teilweise sich auflösende Nähte! Seltsam auch, dass die Nähte nicht dort reißen, wo ich die Handschuhe schon durch Stürze beansprucht habe, sondern an "unberührten" Stellen.

Meine nächsten Handschuhe keufe ich wieder von Fox. Die halte Jahre.


----------



## Co1n (11. April 2006)

Also ich habe auch die Roeckl Handschuhe mit Carbon-Schutz. Ich bin super zufrieden! Keinerlei gerissene Nähte oder sowas nach einem Jahr!

Einzig diese schwarzen Grip- Dinger an den Fingerunterseiten lösen sich son bissel. Aber alles im grünen Bereich!

Hab sie schon mehrfach gewaschen. Nix passiert. Nen Kumpel hatte sau teure Oakley Handschuhe, die sind nachm ersten Waschen halb zerfallen. 

Also ich kann sie nur empfehlen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (11. April 2006)

2 Winter= ohne Macken überstanden

Wie neu sehen sie selbstverständlich nicht aus. Mit 5° schon zu warm.


----------



## m.a.t. (11. April 2006)

Hmm, meine 5 Jahren alten Windstopper-Handschuhe von Roeckl halten immer noch. Die haben damals auch nur 60DM gekostet. Da scheint die Qualität ja in der Zwischenzeit sehr nachgelassen zu haben.
Seid froh, wenn die Aldi-Dinger für euch taugen, spart ihr viel Geld.


----------



## steffenK (11. April 2006)

Meine Freundin hat sich die Roeckl- Winterhandschuhe mit Windstopper gekauft. Nach wenigen Metern hat sie kalte Hände, fast kälter als ohne Handschuhe. Da zieht es durch wie Hechtsuppe.

Ich vermute, dass Roeckl die Windstopper- Mebran evtl. falsch verarbeitet hat, im "windbeanspruchten" Bereich munter mit der Näh- Nadel durchstochen hat oder so..


----------



## Bartenwal (12. April 2006)

hallo,
von mir gibt es viel Lob für Roeckl. Meine Windstopper Gelhandschuhe fahre ich nun schon den 4/5 ten Winter (0°-10°) und sie sind immer noch o.k.. Die Goretex WinterHandschuhe (-20° - 0°) haben nach 3 Wintern den Loft verloren, jetzt friere ich drin, aber sie sind noch dicht. (neues Paar im Ausverkauf erwischt, juchhu)   Zum Skilanglauf benutze ich seit 8 jahren ein Paar von Roeckl und das ist nun bald durchgewetzt. 
Mein Fazit: Gute Haltbarkeit und  !!! sehr gute Passgenauigkeit. Wenn ich Größe 9,5 kaufe, dann passt der Handschuh.


----------



## Freifahrer (14. April 2006)

Komisch, meine Windstopper Gelhandschuhe habe ich ohne Witz bis Kälter als -10°C gefahren. Es stimmt zwar, dass die ab 5°C langsam zu warm werden aber das ist wohl eher durch den Windstopper bedingt und imho Ok. Das Einzige was mich an den Dingern stört ist, dass die Vorderseite vom Daumen (also da, womit man greift ) nicht mit Windstopper ausgestattet ist. Und diese ist beim Fahren ganz klarm im Wind. Bis -5°C merkt man davon zwar nicht viel, darunter wirds frisch^^


----------



## Micki (14. April 2006)

Offtopic:

Als Alternative fallen mir da Adidas XC Langfinger Handschuhe ein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Qualität und dem Tragekomfort der Adidas Handschuhe gemacht?


----------



## DH-Ralli (19. Juni 2006)

Ich bin mit meinen "Roeckl Bike Solar" extrem zufrieden. Okay, die Hand bleibt zwar genauso blass-weiss, wie bei anderen Handschuhen auch. Hier hält der Handschuh nicht, was die Werbung verspricht. Aber Polsterung und vor allem Belüftung sind super (selbst bei heissem Wetter wie am Wochenede nicht durchgeschwitzt). Absolute Kaufempfehlung. Und viel länger als ein bis zwei Jahre - je nach Häufigkeit der Nutzung - hält bei mir kein Handschuh.

Mein Tipp: Handschuhe immer sehr eng kaufen.


----------



## FeierFox (19. Juni 2006)

Mein erster paar Handschuhe von Roeckl hab ich nach 2 Tagen gegen ein anderes Modell umgetauscht (wegen sich auflösender Nähte), die halten dafür jetzt schon lange. 
Meine Winterhandschuhe von Roeckl sind zwar nicht wasserbeständig, dafür hab ich nicht einmal auch nur einen Ansatz von Kälte an den Fingern gespürt.
Meine aktuellen Langfinger Sommerhandschuhe sehen geil aus, und halten gut, bis auf die leider negative Tatsache, dass sich die "Wet-Grip" Beschichtung an den Fingern nach einem Monat in "dry-non-grip" umgewandelt hat und jetzt langsam abfällt. Trotzdem bremst es anständig auch ohne.

Ich schliesse mich an: Handschuhe weiten sich etwas, also eher enger als zu locker kaufen.


----------



## frisco (19. Juni 2006)

Ich hab' ja diesen Thread erstellt.

Meine Handschuhe habe ich bis heute doch noch getragen jedoch zufälligerweise genau heute reklamiert. Die Nähte gehen mittlerweile überall auf. Diese Wet-Grip-Beschichtung löste sich ebenfalls.

Für den Preis mehr als enttäuschend!

Grüße

frisco


----------



## aixb (20. Juni 2006)

also bei mir hat noch kein Handschuh länger als ein bis zwei Jahre gehalten, egal welche Marke. Ich galube das ist beim Mountainbiken normal. 
Die Paßform der Roeckl-Handschuhe finde ich jedenfalls sehr gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (20. Juni 2006)

Meine "Solar" mit "Tan Thru" Stiff machen insgesamt einen ordentlichen (Nähte, Kunstleder und Sitz) Eindruck, allerdings nicht unbedingt den stabilsten.
Beim Tan Thru Stoff lösen sich ein paar Gummifäden und der Aufdruck; nicht sehr dramatisch. 

Fahre sie seit einem Jahr und bin insgesamt zufrieden. Das nächste Mal kaufe ich sie jedoch in Schwarz, auch wenn diese Variante laut der tollen "Beratung" bei Stadler angeblich nicht existiert...

Was mich jedoch sauer macht: Handschuhe eines Deutschen Unternehmens für 30,- Euro und dann "made in china". 
Klar, adidas macht das auch - doch Trigema zeigt, daß es auch anders geht...


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. Juni 2017)

Retro-Thread-Wochen ;-)

Ich fahre seit Kurzem ein Paar Roeckl Idegawa.
Zum Glück mit ordentlich Rabatt gekauft. Leider ist die Qualität mittlerweile nur noch unterirdisch:

- (Gummi)Fäden lösen sich regelmäßig.
- Fingerenden rollen sich ein
- Klettflächen zu klein, zu steif & schlecht vernäht, dazu der Riegel mit einem sinnfreien Fenster
- Schlecht eingefärbt. Aus leuchtend Rot wird nach ca. 15x tragen ein blasses Orange.

Die Ausziehilfe ist top und die Gelpolster erfüllen ihren Zweck.


----------

